# Best Spray Paint for the U.S.S. Enterprise?



## Photoman77 (Feb 7, 2014)

What is the best spray paint for the U.S.S. Enterprise outer hull?


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Depends on which Enterprise. TOS?


----------



## modelguy1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Also depends on whether you plan to Aztec a refit or not, and whether you plan to use decals or go the hard route!


----------



## Photoman77 (Feb 7, 2014)

My bad. I meant for the ORIGINAL series, no bloody A, B, C, D, E or J. lol I'm a dummy!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Raises an interesting, yet ridiculously trivial question.

Did the paint job, other then the nacelles, vary between
the 3 footer,

The 11 footer pilot version, and the production version.

The shots I've seen of Nimoy holding the 3 footer seem to
suggest it was painted lighter then the production version,

though I must admit I have no way of knowing what the lighting
conditions were for those shoots so I might be totally wrong 
about that.

But I have a good feeling that there are those here with much
more knowledge on the subject who could probably answer the
question.


----------



## modelguy1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Chuck is right- this is straying into "voodoo" territory. Not only is there no one right answer, but the beliefs are strongly held- so "peace". There are some dedicated threads on every version, so perhaps scan those. You will get advice and detail like water from a firehose. So enjoy!


----------



## Photoman77 (Feb 7, 2014)

I never thought the 11-foot and three-foot models were the same color, but I've been told they were. 

What I'm having a hard time getting at is- what would be the most universally acceptable and historically accurate spray paint to use on TOS starships, specifically in regard to the TOS 1/350 model, to resemble the 11-footer?


----------



## Photoman77 (Feb 7, 2014)

I never thought the 11-foot and three-foot models were the same color, but I've been told they were. 

What I'm having a hard time getting at is- what would be the most universally acceptable and historically accurate spray paint to use on TOS starships, specifically in regard to the TOS 1/350 model, to resemble the 11-foot production version, prior to its arrival at the Smithsonian?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

modelguy1 said:


> Chuck is right- this is straying into "voodoo" territory. Not only is there no one right answer, but the beliefs are strongly held- so "peace". There are some dedicated threads on every version, so perhaps scan those. You will get advice and detail like water from a firehose. So enjoy!


My question was genuine, though as I admitted in the first sentence, you do want to make sure which version you are talking about, even among the TOS Enterprises.

I would genuinely like to know about the different paint shades between the three TOS models.

Especially I'm interested in the coloring of the three footer and if and how it varied.

And I'm sure there are more then a few people here with the credentials and maturity to discuss them.

The only other issue is whether you want model to appear as it seemed to "generally" appear onscreen - slightly lighter - or how the studio model was painted - much darker due to the bright lights needed for filming.

Sadly the one man who would most likely be able to answer the question,
Richard Datin, is no longer with us.

God speed, Richard Datin! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Photoman77 said:


> I never thought the 11-foot and three-foot models were the same color, but I've been told they were.
> 
> What I'm having a hard time getting at is- what would be the most universally acceptable and historically accurate spray paint to use on TOS starships, specifically in regard to the TOS 1/350 model, to resemble the 11-foot production version, prior to its arrival at the Smithsonian?


Someone around here posted a link once that allowed you to convert a sampled JPEG into the closest available Tamiya color.

Can someone repost that?


As to your question:

So do you want it to have the same shade of grey as the filming miniature,

or appear lighter as seen on screen?


----------



## Photoman77 (Feb 7, 2014)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Someone around here posted a link once that allowed you to convert a sampled JPEG into the closest available Tamiya color.
> 
> Can someone repost that?
> 
> ...



Same shade as the filming miniature, but maybe with a slight blue rather than a slight green.


----------



## robunimog12 (Nov 30, 2012)

http://scalemodeldb.com/paint
I think this is what you are referring to.
I use it a lot to cross-reference paints and you can use a pic to find a color.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Photoman77 said:


> Same shade as the filming miniature, but maybe with a slight blue rather than a slight green.


If you see the filming miniature in person, the original color is a lot darker then I've seen it conveyed in any photos, probably due to the fact that like the heavy lights involved in filming it from TV, simple camera flashes make it look much lighter then in person.

I must admit though, I am going by the coloring of the Master Replicas TOS Enterprise, whose paint job I've verified with more then a couple of people to be dead on accurate. But I found to be a tad bit dark for my tastes. Especially don't like the three heavy weathering streaks on the saucer's front edge, though they were in fact on the filming miniature. But since I had never noticed them on the small screen the first time I saw them on the MR TOS E I was a little bit taken aback.

If you want a dead-on accurate read of the original grey on the miniature, you could visit or study pictures of the top of the 11 footer's saucer.

That, by agreement with Paramount, has never been touched or repainted.

If you can match that you should have the most accurate color. But getting the right shade may still be a bit difficult, as different lighting conditions and simple variance between camera and/or film captures the image cause color variations.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I just scanned this thread and since I see no on else has said it I will, Paint it the color you think is closest to the correct color, wether it be how the 11 footer looks in person or on screen.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Not to be a pill, but … would you really paint your ship based on a poll? This is so subjective: it's from a TV show, it's unique, it's old, and it's grey. Grey is so desaturated that any slight colour shifts are extremely noticeable, so there would be a lot of shades of grey out there that different people would find acceptable and unacceptable. 

And you want to take the original grey and add some blue, so you're personalizing it already. Right then! Have at it! We can't add anything to this discussion … and I'm being serious. All anyone (those in the know) can do is give historical information, such as what paint the _original_ modellers used or what PL recommends or what commercial colours exactly match the original paint chip. Beyond that, we're in the same boat as you: we want to make something that looks good to us, and that may be bluer or greener or lighter than somebody else's ship. We need to be comfortable with that ambiguity when it comes to grey ships from old TV shows. 

At any rate, here's a thread with other folks' colour choices:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=384722
"Neon pink" was the last word.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Especially I'm interested in the coloring of the three footer and if and how it varied.


Both models were painted with the same colors during (roughly) the same periods. The 33 inch Enterprise wasn't altered for the second pilot, but then again neither was the overall paint job on the 11 foot model. The 33 inch model was modified about the same time as the 11 foot model for the series and was intended to reflect the changes (similar window patterns and decals), but it wasn't clear at the time if it was going to be put in front of the cameras again for effects footage. The main reasoning for the changes was to use it in publicity photos.

Under studio lights with the actors, the hull color seems pretty light... but in it's last appearance as an effects model it seems as dark as the 11 foot model.








But here is the thing, when Star Trek Phase II was in production, it was the main reference source for the new Enterprise... including the color. So if you are wondering what the color would have looked like in normal photos, this shot should give you an idea.

Now, when I shoot my models, I avoid using the flash and tend to use defused light sources. But here is a comparison of my paint test using a flash (straight from the camera) with the 33 inch Enterprise in studio lighting with Shatner...








This is why I'm just fine with the color I picked. It works very much like the original color under similar conditions, and in my case I'm more interested in how these models looked in person (as real artifacts) rather than how they looked on screen (representing a fictional starship).


----------



## Photoman77 (Feb 7, 2014)

Shaw said:


> Both models were painted with the same colors during (roughly) the same periods. The 33 inch Enterprise wasn't altered for the second pilot, but then again neither was the overall paint job on the 11 foot model. The 33 inch model was modified about the same time as the 11 foot model for the series and was intended to reflect the changes (similar window patterns and decals), but it wasn't clear at the time if it was going to be put in front of the cameras again for effects footage. The main reasoning for the changes was to use it in publicity photos.
> 
> Under studio lights with the actors, the hull color seems pretty light... but in it's last appearance as an effects model it seems as dark as the 11 foot model.
> 
> ...


Thank you Shaw. I've ordered some Tamiya AS-5 Luftwaffe Blue, and am confident I'll be pleased. Thanks again!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

robunimog12 said:


> http://scalemodeldb.com/paint
> I think this is what you are referring to.
> I use it a lot to cross-reference paints and you can use a pic to find a color.



Thanks!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Shaw said:


> Both models were painted with the same colors during (roughly) the same periods. The 33 inch Enterprise wasn't altered for the second pilot, but then again neither was the overall paint job on the 11 foot model. The 33 inch model was modified about the same time as the 11 foot model for the series and was intended to reflect the changes (similar window patterns and decals), but it wasn't clear at the time if it was going to be put in front of the cameras again for effects footage. The main reasoning for the changes was to use it in publicity photos.
> 
> Under studio lights with the actors, the hull color seems pretty light... but in it's last appearance as an effects model it seems as dark as the 11 foot model.
> 
> ...


Logical and helpful, as always!

Thanks! :thumbsup:

Your comment about the flash being straight from the camera made me realize that bounce flash might have solved a recent problem I was having with photographing some stuff. 

Can't believe I forgot about something as basic as bounce flash.

I'm getting old. :freak:


----------

